# OK FELLAS LET'S BE MEN ABOUT THIS!



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I'm getting a 86 or 87 mini blazer as a fuckaround car so I can reminise about the good old days of crenshaw blvd.!! I want to run two 18's!!! I have everything but the woofers and the amp/s to power them. now how many co's make 18's and who do you recommend? now this isn't for the clowns like quad and the other asshole ibeander! I want good suggestions. now if you want to clown then go to quadmastas and get your clown on. thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

FOSGATE I DONT KNOW IF THEY ARE GOOD BUT MOST OF THEIR STUFF IS


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

get the digital designs, i dont know if they still make the 18's, but their 15's are bad ass, the name of the site is digital designs, or if you wanna take it back old school get some cerwin vega 18 inch strokers, re makes 18's i think, and its just my opinion but i would leave all of the new fosgate shit alone, their old shit is much better


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

KICKER SOLOBARICS 18"


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

KICKER MAKES SOLBARIC 18'S! DAMN!! BUT I WOULD LOVE TOG ET SOME 18 INCH CERWINS THOUGH!! BUT I HEARD THEY STOPPED MAKING THEM. MY BOY JUST GAVE ME 4 OF THOSE BIG 1 CHANNEL NEW ORIONS!! MOTHER FUCKERS LOOK BAD!!!!! ALL I NEED NOW ARE THE WOOFERS. THANKS FOR YOUR INPUT FELLAS!


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

ya, they dont make the strokers no more, try e bay or a pawn shop, personally tho i would give cerwin vega a call and see if they could hook you up or sumptin, prolly not but it's worth a try


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

fuck that just get a couple 23'' mtx jackhammers


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

^^^waste of loot


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

JUST 18'S HOMIE!! MAN I MISS THE OG CERWIN VEGA LINE!!!!!!! WHO REMEMBERS M&M'S????? OR SOME OG G & S REDLINE 18'S!! THOSE MOTHERFUCKERS GAVE ME A HEADACHE FOR 5 DAYS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

If they still make em audiobahn has a real good 18"

that company very underated in my eyes .....


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

yea if your patient you'll come across some 18" cerwins. i miss my oldskool pyle drives and my hammered 5 star rims :cheesy:


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Aug 13 2005, 12:47 AM~3609060
> *JUST 18'S HOMIE!! MAN I MISS THE OG CERWIN VEGA LINE!!!!!!!  WHO REMEMBERS M&M'S?????  OR SOME OG G & S REDLINE 18'S!! THOSE MOTHERFUCKERS GAVE ME A HEADACHE FOR 5 DAYS!!!!!!!!!
> *



Godfathers.....my boy had them limiteds with the rose on'em signed by dudes wife.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

MA audio MA1800XL 18" competition subwoofer
800wRMS/1600wPEAK dual 4ohm










KICKER 03CVR18" 

1,000wRMS/2000wPEAK dual 2ohm









these 2 are the only ones i found out of a 10minute search that i would consider buying if i were gunning for 18's....

unfortunatly, not too many manufacturers still make 18's because they are obsolete... just about all stop at 15"...

kicker stopped the 18" line of the CVR i think in '03 or in '04... the only kicker sub that i know of that they havent discontinued is the solo-x18 which is STRICTLY for SPL competition, dont expect sound quality out of that thing...

hopefully you only want 18's because the size on them is worth the 10minutes of starring and for the pleasure of saying "i got 18's bitch" and not becuase you think an 18" would outperform a 15"...

-qs


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Aug 13 2005, 12:15 AM~3608968
> *KICKER SOLOBARICS 18"
> *


eh, sloppy, over rated paperweights that barely handle half the power they say they are rated for in a burp

you'd be better off with a bunch of sony 8" woofers....lol


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Aug 13 2005, 12:51 PM~3609956
> *eh, sloppy, over rated paperweights that barely handle half the power they say they are rated for in a burp
> 
> you'd be better off with a bunch of sony 8" woofers....lol
> *


Sup Draarong? How's your system coming along?


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Aug 13 2005, 09:51 AM~3609956
> *eh, sloppy, over rated paperweights that barely handle half the power they say they are rated for in a burp
> 
> you'd be better off with a bunch of sony 8" woofers....lol
> *


they hit hard though


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

18's..bleh

if you want to run strokers...stroker pro 15










but it's not 20 yrs old...so you might not know about it


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

or maybe....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-BOY_@Aug 12 2005, 11:53 PM~3609077
> *If they still make em audiobahn has a real good 18"
> 
> that company very underated in my eyes .....
> *


I agree! all my boys who have their product their vehicles sound great!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Aug 13 2005, 08:59 AM~3609849
> *MA audio MA1800XL 18" competition subwoofer
> 800wRMS/1600wPEAK dual 4ohm
> 
> ...


I want 18's just to have I some 15 inch h2's. actually I'm a 10" man myself!


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

i dont know much about the new stroker, but the stroker pro is bad ass, to bad they cost almost a g


----------



## ghettonig (Aug 13, 2005)

get diamond audio macdaddys they bump hard as hell


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghettonig_@Aug 13 2005, 01:02 PM~3610548
> *get diamond audio macdaddys they bump hard as hell
> *


they come in 18"?


----------



## doughboi916 (Feb 14, 2005)

get a solo X
or this fosgate 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Rockford-Fosgate-18-In...1QQcmdZViewItem

if i were u a and u wont old school cheak it out he said he mite out up another for sale


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

cool


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

if you go with fosgate get the same one home boy listed just in better condition cause to me it looked like the cone was faded or had some shit on it, and the bad thing about ebay is you could end up with a blown pair of subs


----------



## Papi_J (May 21, 2005)

Resonant SX 18's get my vote .


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

instead of 18"s say fuck it and throw 22"s on the feat a jackhammer in the back.....lol.......j/k


the guy who owned the record label I use to be signed to had 2 18" soloabarics in an expedition in a huge custome slot ported box with 2 1000w kicker sub amps and 1 1000w kicker on the highes.....it hit hard enoughe to shake change from the ashtray to the floor.....we use to ride around with the windows down and see how many alarms we could set off....

they shoock his 15" moniter off the roof before he got the truck dynomated........but it atracted thieves like a mafucca it got the window shattered twice at his house and once at a show......

he installed 3 horns for the alarm thoughe 1 under the hood 1 in the back bumper and 1 samller one under the dash....

he ended up have to to rent a secured storage unit just to keep the thig safe at nigte


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Aug 13 2005, 11:57 AM~3610122
> *Sup Draarong? How's your system coming along?
> *


slowly but surely, almost have the cash saved up for the amps and subs, i'm buying them both at the same time...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 10 sack king_@Aug 13 2005, 02:54 PM~3610526
> *i dont know much about the new stroker, but the stroker pro is bad ass, to bad they cost almost a g
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/Cerwin-Vega-Stroker-PR...1QQcmdZViewItem

600 buyitnow


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Aug 12 2005, 11:47 PM~3609060
> *JUST 18'S HOMIE!! MAN I MISS THE OG CERWIN VEGA LINE!!!!!!!  WHO REMEMBERS M&M'S?????  OR SOME OG G & S REDLINE 18'S!! THOSE MOTHERFUCKERS GAVE ME A HEADACHE FOR 5 DAYS!!!!!!!!!
> *



PEEP THIS .. I GOT SOME AT MY OTHER PAD.... I'LL TAKE SOME PICS AND POST THEM LATER THIS WEEK WHEN I GO THERE :biggrin: ... SO KEEP THIS TOPIC .... TTT !!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Aug 13 2005, 07:14 PM~3612479
> *slowly but surely, almost have the cash saved up for the amps and subs, i'm buying them both at the same time...
> *


WHY ARE YOU IN MY TOPIC? SINCE I "OWNED" MYSELF?


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

Buyer Beware:

Practice Safe Sound... Continuous exposure to sound pressure levels over 120 db may cause permanent hearing loss. High-powered autosound systems may produce sound pressure levels well over 130 db. Use common sense and practice safe sound.



2 18"s?????


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

hey mr nawt1, what kinda cv's you got? are they the old strokers or are they the vega series with the dual red foam surrounds? are they 18's?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE TROUBLE_@Aug 13 2005, 08:30 PM~3612896
> *Buyer Beware:
> 
> Practice Safe Sound...  Continuous exposure to sound pressure levels over 120 db may cause permanent hearing loss. High-powered autosound systems may produce sound pressure levels well over 130 db.  Use common sense and practice safe sound.
> ...


YES 2 OF THEM!!!


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

do your thing and do it well, i would go with C.V. stroked


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE TROUBLE_@Aug 14 2005, 11:17 AM~3615259
> *do your thing and do it well, i would go with C.V. stroked
> *


IF I CAN ONLY FIND SOME 18'S!!!!!


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

look into RE SX's . . .you wont be dissapointed


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigsexy408_@Aug 13 2005, 03:56 AM~3609454
> *yea if your patient you'll come across some 18" cerwins. i miss my oldskool pyle drives and my hammered 5 star rims  :cheesy:
> *


i got a 15" pyle driver with the pink logo...MINT whacha give me for it?


----------



## cobra65427289 (Jul 27, 2005)

If by the big single channel orion amps you mean the 2500d's you will need something different than 2 SX 18's. instead of 2 18's why not 4 12's. there aren't really any subwoofers out there designed for daily use off of 5kw. But if you must have 2 18's then the RE MT is what i would pick. or a digital designs 9917. both are meant to handle assloads of power.

al


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I WANT 18'S PEOPLE! THANKS FOR INPUT!!! I'LL CHECK ON THE RE'S AND DIGITAL DESIGNS!


----------



## Davey (Mar 11, 2005)

Ground Zero Nuclear GZNW-18


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Davey_@Aug 15 2005, 02:59 PM~3628058
> *Ground Zero Nuclear GZNW-18
> *


DUDE THEY'RE IN GERMANY!


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Aug 16 2005, 09:55 AM~3635356
> *DUDE THEY'RE IN GERMANY!
> *


lol yea they are. . . shipping will make it not even worth it. 

Seriously, if i was you, i would look into the SX 18's. I shopped 18's up and down and was looking to stay under 400.00. I found the SX, price on that sub is 320.00 shipped. You wont find a better 18 for that price. Unless of course, you step up to the MT or something.


----------



## Davey (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Aug 16 2005, 05:55 PM~3635356
> *DUDE THEY'RE IN GERMANY!
> *


i know, dont they sell them in usa?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Aug 16 2005, 10:30 AM~3635654
> *lol yea they are. . . shipping will make it not even worth it.
> 
> Seriously, if i was you, i would look into the SX 18's. I shopped 18's up and down and was looking to stay under 400.00. I found the SX, price on that sub is 320.00 shipped. You wont find a better 18 for that price. Unless of course, you step up to the MT or something.
> *


SX??? WHO MAKES THEM?


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Aug 16 2005, 10:36 AM~3635693
> *SX???  WHO MAKES THEM?
> *


Resonant Engineering. . . www.reaudio.com


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Aug 16 2005, 10:38 AM~3635706
> *Resonant Engineering. . . www.reaudio.com
> *


THANKS!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

DOESN'T QUADMASTA USE THOSE??????


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

im not sure. . .I think he may have 15" SE's or XXX's, but i could be wrong

Ill be installing a 18" SX in my 99 Suburban. 6.5 cu^ft enclosure tuned to 35hz and ill be pushing it off a RE 12.1 

Ive researched every 18 i could find for about 3 months for under 400.00. 

The choices was narrowed down to a RE SX, RE SE, or used 18" Juggernaut and the smart choice was the SX


----------



## cobra65427289 (Jul 27, 2005)

Check out the MT's. Those things are no joke, you've got too much power for the SX's.

al


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cobra65427289_@Aug 16 2005, 10:23 PM~3639157
> *Check out the MT's. Those things are no joke, you've got too much power for the SX's.
> 
> al
> *


i hate to put ppl on blast but, cobra i was looking in your sig, and that system just doesnt add up...

you got an Alpine type - r dual 2 ohm sub (500wRMS) strapped to anOrion 1200D wired at 1 ohm (1200wRMS x 1 @ 1ohm)...1200w going to a sub that can only handle 500w means "melt down"

the largest sized box recommended for that sub is 1.75cubes (slot vented) and you say your running it at 2.5cubes

and why would you use a mono-block amp on components???

i mean, i couldnt go to sleep tonight without asking how all that works, an explanation couldnt hurt a thing...

-qs


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

cuttiebuddie...it says he has TWO 1200d's strapped to that type R.


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

^^^ thats even more watts going to it than 1 1200 d, and both of these amps are strapped, wired to a sub that can only handle 500 watts? this is unbelievable, maybe he got the gain turned all the way down? seems like that shit would blow, then catch fire? (scratches head and says hmmm)


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

keep it old skool go STILLWATER DESIGNS(THATS WHAT KICKER USED 2 B)OR SOUNDSTREAM. KEEP IT REAL OL SKOOL F IT GO BECKER


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

cerwin vegas are fukn awesome industrial looking subs and they pound hard also i know the SPL soundstream 15z were pretty good did they ever come in 18z


----------



## Madd-Dogg (Jan 5, 2004)

my neighboor has 8 15's in his blazer an 4 or 5 amps shits crazy


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Madd-Dogg_@Aug 18 2005, 05:10 AM~3649514
> *my neighboor has 8 15's in his blazer an 4 or 5 amps shits crazy
> *


DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

HOW ARE THE MEMPHIS SUBS?


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Aug 12 2005, 10:18 PM~3608481
> *FOSGATE I DONT KNOW IF THEY ARE GOOD BUT MOST OF THEIR STUFF IS
> *


wth? :uh:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Aug 13 2005, 02:15 AM~3608968
> *KICKER SOLOBARICS 18"
> *


there is no such FUCKING thing.... AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

kicker has an 18" SOLO-X, but not an 18" solobaric L5 or solobaric L7 

-qs


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Aug 24 2005, 03:49 PM~3684896
> *there is no such FUCKING thing.... AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> kicker has an 18" SOLO-X, but not an 18" solobaric L5 or solobaric L7
> ...


I GOT THE AUDIOBAHN 18'S! THEY KICK LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

